# streaming tivo to computer



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i found a script that looks like it should be able to let me stream the tivo to any streaming app or device without the tivo stream unit

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490198

i downloaded the mac version of python 3.0 and got syntax error after configuring the script.

i suspect that the print is not valid was that script made on an older version of python.

or does anyone know any better way to stream the tivo to any device without the tivo stream box?


----------

